

Foursquare iPhone App / Website goes live tomorrow - nym
http://twitter.com/foursquare/status/1318482049

======
icey
Sorry but... What is foursquare?

~~~
nym
Remember Dodgeball? Google bought it, then didn't do anything with it, then
axed it. This is the new dodgeball.

See this article for more info.
[http://www.observer.com/2009/media/foursquare-hot-new-
phone-...](http://www.observer.com/2009/media/foursquare-hot-new-phone-app-
dodgeball-steroids)

